# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Τέλη Ιουνίου κάνει πρεμιέρα το iPhone στις ΗΠΑ

## ice

Κομψό πολυκινητό
Τέλη Ιουνίου κάνει πρεμιέρα το iPhone στις ΗΠΑ


Το πολυσυζητημένο κινητό τηλέφωνο της Apple θα βρίσκεται στα αμερικανικά καταστήματα στις 29 Ιουνίου.

Η ημερομηνία αναφέρεται σε μια σειρά τηλεοπτικών διαφημίσεων που μεταδόθηκαν την Κυριακή, και αργότερα επιβεβαιώθηκε από εκπρόσωπο της Apple.

Τo πρωτοποριακό iPhone, που συνδυάζει κινητό τηλέφωνο, συσκευή πολυμέσων και πρόγραμμα πλοήγησης στο Διαδίκτυο, τιμάται 499 στην έκδοση με 2 GB μνήμης flash και 599 δολάρια για το μοντέλο με μνήμη 4 GB.

Το εντυπωσιακότερο χαρακτηριστικό του είναι η αντικατάσταση των πλήκτρων από μια έγχρωμη οθόνη αφής.

H Apple έχει δηλώσει ότι σκοπεύει να διαθέσει το iPhone και στις αγορές της Ευρώπης και της Ιαπωνίας, χωρίς ωστόσο να δώσει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

Στις ΗΠΑ, η συσκευή είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου της AT&T, η οποία έχει τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα του iPhone για διάστημα δύο ετών.

Το εντυπωσιακό τηλέφωνο παρουσιάστηκε τον Ιανουάριο από το αφεντικό της Apple, Στιβ Τζομπς και έκτοτε έχει δώσει σημαντική ώθηση στη μετοχή της εταιρείας, η οποία αυξήθηκε κατά 7% την περασμένη εβδομάδα, έπειτα από δημοσιεύματα που ήθελαν το iPhone να κυκλοφορεί στις 20 Ιουνίου.

Οι πωλήσεις κινητών τηλεφώνων σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο φτάνουν το ένα δισ. μονάδες, και ο Τζομπς εκτίμησε ότι, αν η εταιρεία του μπορέσει να κατακτήσει μόλις το 1% της αγοράς, το iPhone θα σημειώσει 10 εκατ. πωλήσεις έως το τέλος του 2008.

----------


## alsafi

Και εκεί που άρχιζε να γεμίζει ο κουμπαράς μου  ::

----------


## andreas

καμια ιδεα ποσο θα ερθει Ελλαδα?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

άντε να δούμε με κάνα 700ρι γιουργια το κόβω ελπίζω να μην έρθει μέσω κοριοφον και να ενσωματώσουν 3g δυνατότητες για ευρωπη

----------


## verou

οι τιμες ειναι + συνδεση ή σκετη συσκευη?

----------


## Vigor



----------


## alsafi

Βγήκε  ::   ::   ::

----------

